# Visiting a Doctor/Hospital



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We're originally from the UK but have moved to Cyprus from Australia in June so consequently we're here as non EU residents...We've taken out the mandatory basic health insurance as required by law. My question(s) are:

What do we need to do as far as seeing a Doctor/Hospital visit is concerned - I believe that we don't go and see a GP like you do elsewhere?

And can we renew Prescriptions without seeing a Doctor - I've heard that you can still buy prescription drugs across the counter without seeing a Doctor?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Big-bad_dave said:


> We're originally from the UK but have moved to Cyprus from Australia in June so consequently we're here as non EU residents...We've taken out the mandatory basic health insurance as required by law. My question(s) are:
> 
> What do we need to do as far as seeing a Doctor/Hospital visit is concerned - I believe that we don't go and see a GP like you do elsewhere?
> 
> ...


So you mean that you have no UK citizenship anymore?

You can buy prescription drugs over the counter. Prices are fixed by the state and is the same in all pharmacies. 

If you have private insurance you need to go to a private clinic, there is a lot of them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are going private you can choose where to go andwho to see. There are GPs clinics which you can go to and many private hospitals have GPs who will refer you to specialists if needed. 
Not all hospitals have speicalist in all fields, for example when I wanted to see a rheumatologist I went to a couple of different hospitals to be told they didn't have one and then found one at the Iasis so you may need to shop around to find the right specialist if you one.
Many medicines are available without prescription so if you have regular medication check with a pharmacist whether you can buy it over the counter.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Baywatch,

Yes, we are still UK Citizens, but our last country of residence was Australia so apparently we don't qualify for transferring of medical rights from the UK to Cyprus....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> If you are going private you can choose where to go andwho to see. There are GPs clinics which you can go to and many private hospitals have GPs who will refer you to specialists if needed.
> Not all hospitals have speicalist in all fields, for example when I wanted to see a rheumatologist I went to a couple of different hospitals to be told they didn't have one and then found one at the Iasis so you may need to shop around to find the right specialist if you one.
> Many medicines are available without prescription so if you have regular medication check with a pharmacist whether you can buy it over the counter.


Does all private hospitals/clinics accept all private insurances?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Does all private hospitals/clinics accept all private insurances?


It depends on what you are covered for. Only the more expensive insurance policies cover for medicines etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Big-bad_dave said:


> Hi Baywatch,
> 
> Yes, we are still UK Citizens, but our last country of residence was Australia so apparently we don't qualify for transferring of medical rights from the UK to Cyprus....


How long were you out of the Uk? Will you qualify for UK state pensions?
If so that will entitle you to state healthcare here.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We're both fully paid up and to date with NI contributions - and have been for a while. I've checked on the UK government web site and because our last address is outside of the UK - 6 1/2 years in OZ and 9 in Saudi Arabia we don't qualify for form S1....so we've had to take out Health Insurance here as a result...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That dosn't make sense. if you are fully paid up to NI. It might be worth checking on that.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

OK Veronica,

I'll give it a go

Many Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just FYI, I had been out of the UK for about 9 years when I applied for on S1 early this year. It wasn't a problem.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give it a try!

Dave


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

I was under the impression that the S1 route of temporary healthcare here had been stopped by the UK government as of April this year, leaving private health insurance or pay as you go being the two options to people under state retirement age.

As for a GP, I believe Dr Mala at Veramedica in Chlorokas is a popular choice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

H&S said:


> I was under the impression that the S1 route of temporary healthcare here had been stopped by the UK government as of April this year, leaving private health insurance or pay as you go being the two options to people under state retirement age.


Yes it is only available to people on government retirement pensions.
I am assuming that the OP is retired??


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh ok, I wasn't sure


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I would suggest calling the UK department and talking directly. They are usually very helpful and get things happening quickly.

Just to clarify, if you are using a private hospital or even the state system you do not have to see a GP to be referred to a specialist. You can see your chosen specialist directly.

As far as I can see, particularly in the state system, GP's do little more than write prescriptions. You won't believe it until you see it but at the state pharmacies you will see Cypriots staggering away under the weight of carrier bags full of prescribed medicines!!

Pete


----------

